# Tips on clipping a doe for show



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

I love this board! I have learned so much already just be loitering on here!

My question is about clipping a 6 month old doe for show. The rules say they can be clipped or unclipped. I don't want to shave her down like we do the wether, so I am trying to figure out all the things I can do to enhance her very nice figure .

We have trimmed her underline to be smooth, cleaned her legs, clipped so her hoofs have a nice straight line, and shaped around her shoulder bone for definition. She has a nice square profile now. I still have to clip her ears, eyelashes and whiskers off, but I don't know what I need to do to her neck and head.... Any suggestions?


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

Breed makes a difference as to clipping methods....So what breed What Breed is she?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I don't recommend clipping ears off! :ROFL: :slapfloor: LOL sorry couldn't help myself!!!!!!  I agree, breed makes a BIG difference as to what kind of clipping you need to do.


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

She's a fullblood boer goat, with beautiful ears


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

goatgirlzCA said:


> She's a fullblood boer goat, with beautiful ears


I've been wondering this myself.I havent been able to find good tips on clipping a doe.


----------

